# Killer headache?



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Woke up this morning with a KILLER headache (to me, at least, more info below). It was close to the time that I take my Levo, so I didn't want to take any Advil or anything, so I waited until my first break at work. (Keeping my thyroid in "check" is more important to me than killing a headache at this point LOL.)

Every 4-6 hours, I have to take another couple of Advil, as when the pills wear off, the headache comes back. It's in one isolated spot, on the left side of my forehead, near my temple area. It honestly feels like I've knocked my head on something. I even asked my husband this morning if we bumped heads in the middle of the night, and he said not that he could recall. (99.9% sure that didn't happen, though, as we have a king size bed and he sleeps on his left side on the left side of the bed and I on my right side on the right side of the bed.)

I'm slightly concerned, but I can tell that I'm borderline hypo, even on my meds (no labs since late May when I was in hypo hell for RAI, none planned til Sept, and my most recent "normal" ones are in my signature for 3/28, but can tell by my symptoms that I'm not "right").

Are headaches another symptom of hypo? (Or side effect of Levo/Synthroid, for that matter? - I doubt it, as I would have probably experienced this before now, but ya never know.) I am NOT a headache person. Never have been. All my life, I get them very rarely (like every 3-6 mos, if THAT) and they usually go away after 10 minutes on their own, or worst case scenario, an hour or so after I pop some Walmart-brand tylenol, so taking Advil almost all day for a headache for me is NOT the norm. The last "bad" headache I had was in Dec. 2010 (probably stress-induced after I was hit by an uninsured driver), that lasted for 16 days straight. On day 14, I was in the doc's office, he gave me Vicodin for it (yes, Vicodin for a headache LOL like I said, I'm not a headache person), and it took about 2 days for even that to kick it out.

I don't THINK it was a migraine. Well, at least not a bad one. Light didn't affect the pain, and no weird vision symptoms (aura? I really AM a total newbie to headache terminology ) or anything, just a pretty rough pain in the left side of my forehead.

Thoughts?? Thanks!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a bad headache when my T3 was low. Mine was worse on the left side of my forehead, also. My husband would rub it for me, and the harder he rubbed, the more it helped. One time he rubbed so hard I had what looked like carpet burns on my forehead!

I hope you find the source of your pain. I know how miserable a headache can be.

Renee


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had headaches daily since about a week post surgery. I think it is part of the hypo symptoms I am having as I am sure I am not medicated enough yet, but doc says I have to wait four to six weeks for an increase. My first endo appt. is on the 31st and hopefully he will start increasing me then.

On a positive note, my primary doc will take over dosing once I see the endo and I am thrilled with that. When I saw him on Friday I told him exactly what bloods I wanted run and he stood there and entered each one in his notepad thing without questioning any of them except rechecking my cholesterol levels. He said it could take up to six months for those to level out again if the thyroid was responsible for the higher triglycerides and LDL counts. I was okay with that. He also agreed to treat me once I saw an endo and he is open to whatever medication I want if I don't think one or the other is working for me. I have hope that I will one day feel good again. I just hope I get there before I put on the 20 pounds I have lost the last six months. LOL


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Were you using toxic chemicals, housecleaning a few hours before the headache came on?

I have migraine-like headaches if I work with household cleaners. It's a killer headache and will keep me down for 3 days, vomiting, too. All the Advil/Tylenol/whatever doesn't touch it. That happened about 20 years ago and once I identified the source I've hired a housekeeper to do the cleaning.


----------



## jabrown8 (Jun 22, 2012)

Although I'm not officially diagnosed with a thyroid disease (waiting to go to the endo - runs in my family on both sides, too), I get migraines. They occur especially if my blood sugar dips - I constantly have to eat. I notice that my neck is tight and this typically triggers the migraine. However, lately, my neck has been stiff even though my sugar levels are in check. I have a slight migraine developing as I type this. Light amplifies these headaches. They are debilitating and won't go away until I sleep for over 8 hours.

Also, make sure you're not clenching your teeth in your sleep or during the day. This causes other areas in your jaw and neck to tense up that can trigger a migraine. If you go to the dentist, ask about jaw tension, especially if you have a receding gum line. This happens to me at times, especially if I am stressed. I also have a slight receding gum line on my upper right set of molars because I brush aggressively and because I clench my teeth. My mom is also a dental hygienist and she cleans my teeth. I get to hear this from her everytime I go.

Keep us posted. Hope it doesn't keep recurring.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> Woke up this morning with a KILLER headache (to me, at least, more info below). It was close to the time that I take my Levo, so I didn't want to take any Advil or anything, so I waited until my first break at work. (Keeping my thyroid in "check" is more important to me than killing a headache at this point LOL.)
> 
> Every 4-6 hours, I have to take another couple of Advil, as when the pills wear off, the headache comes back. It's in one isolated spot, on the left side of my forehead, near my temple area. It honestly feels like I've knocked my head on something. I even asked my husband this morning if we bumped heads in the middle of the night, and he said not that he could recall. (99.9% sure that didn't happen, though, as we have a king size bed and he sleeps on his left side on the left side of the bed and I on my right side on the right side of the bed.)
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaack!!!

Consider Temporal Arteritis
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/giant-cell-arteritis/DS00440

Hope you are okay; do let us know.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! (I'll get around to quotes on questions asked in a sec.) It's a LOT better today. Still there, but more or a background pain vs. a blaring pain. Have a low stress girls' day planned tomorrow with the bestie, so I'll see if that helps.  If nothing else, I'll make another doc appt.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Were you using toxic chemicals, housecleaning a few hours before the headache came on?
> 
> I have migraine-like headaches if I work with household cleaners. It's a killer headache and will keep me down for 3 days, vomiting, too. All the Advil/Tylenol/whatever doesn't touch it. That happened about 20 years ago and once I identified the source I've hired a housekeeper to do the cleaning.


Nope, nothing like that. I went to bed totally fine, woke up around 1 am woke up around 5 am with it.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

teri, I know when I'm hypo, I tend to get more headaches than normal. I'm slightly hypo right now and we keep having storms roll through the area, so I've had a ton of headaches recently. Are you having any kind of weather changes in your area? Sometimes that can contribute.


----------

